# 43things.com



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking for goals to accomplish with people just like you?

http://www.43things.com


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Woot. I'd done this before, but had totally forgotten about it. My last entry was August 2005. Looking back at the goals I set back then, and looking at where I am now, and how much things have changed...it totally blew my mind. I'm in shock. Funny how soooo many things can change in six years.


----------

